

The death of Bitcoin (controversial) - tranc99
http://hackishword.com/blog/2014/the-death-of-bitcoin

======
typedweb
I heard that GHash.io was reaching the 50% mark a while ago and then the
community decided to split off of a lot of their hashing power to rebalance
the minering to other pools. Now this article is saying GHash is intentionally
trying to take over? Isn't being part of GHash a volunteer effort?

